# Welchen Port bei ICS?



## daDom (20. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab ne Netzwerkverbindung, und hab ICS schon eingerichtet.

Der eine andere Rechner hat WinXP.
Ich habe Win2000.

Für meinen Rechner hab ich schon das Tut hier durch gemacht.
(eingehende Verbindungen akzeptieren)
http://www.windows-netzwerke.de/dfueserverwin2k.htm

Ich sehe mich selbst im Netzwerk, aber ihn nicht.

Er bezieht seine IP automatisch, ich hab ne feste.

Nur er kommt nicht ins Netz rein.
Wir sehen uns auch gegenseitig nicht im Netzwerk.

Ich habe Zonealarm an, aber seine (DHCP-) IP hinzugefügt(als Trusted-Zone)

Muss ich bei im unter Internetoptionen als Proxy-Adresse meine IP angeben?
UInd welchen Port muss ich da nehmen?
Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Sinac (21. Oktober 2003)

Mach am besten erstmal die Firewall aus oder stell sicher das du sie richtig konfiguriert hast. - 
Darum kümmern uns später!
Hat der andere PC ne Firewall laufen?

Du musst bei IHM deine IP als Standard Gateway eintragen.

Könnt ihr euch gegenseitig anpingen?
Bekommt er vom DHCP eine IP im richtigen Subnet?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## daDom (21. Oktober 2003)

Er hat keine Firewall.

Seine IP bezieht er automatisch - ich hab meine darauf hin inklusive Subnetmask angepasst.

Seine IP: 169.254.17.79
Meine IP: 169.254.3.55

oder muss ich meine auch automatsich beziehen?

Aber wenn er doch MEINE IP als STandard Gateway einrichten will, muss er eine feste IP haben!


----------



## Sinac (21. Oktober 2003)

Nein, wenn ihr beide als Subnetmask 255.255.0.0
habt ist das ok.



> Aber wenn er doch MEINE IP als STandard Gateway einrichten will, muss er eine feste IP haben!


Warum das denn? Du kannst ja deine IP als Gateway von DHCP mitschicken lassen. Da du ja das Gateway bist musst du eine Feste IP haben.
Aber warum bekommt der andere die dynamisch, muss das denn sein?

Ping


----------



## Tim C. (21. Oktober 2003)

1. Wenn nur diese zwei PC's da sind. Wo hockt dann der DHCP Server, der die IPs vergibt und warum ist der nötig ?

2. Wenn das Netz tatsächlich so klein ist, dann ist a) ein DHCP Server eigentlich überflüssig einzurichten, es sei denn es wäre schon einer im Router integriert, dann bräuchtest du jedoch kein ICS mehr, wenn du einen Router hättest. 

3. Wenn der DHCP Server gebraucht wird, dann häng dich auch dran. Subnetmask 255.255.0.0 ist für Heimnetzwerke überflüssig und die von dir gewählten IP-Ranges eigentlich nicht zulässig für Heimnetzwerke.

4. Wenn du nicht mehr als 254 Rechner in deinem LAN betreiben möchtest, dann greife bitte auf ein Class C Subnetz des Aufbaus 192.168.x.x zurück.

Nähere Informationen dazu findest du unter anderem hier und hier.

Wichtige Passage aus dem zweiten Link

*Zitat Anfang:*
_
"...Für den Gebrauch in privaten Netzen hat die IANA drei Adressen bzw. Adressklassen reserviert, die im "Public Internet" nie vergeben werden werden. Es handelt sich hierbei um folgende Adressen/ Adressbereiche:
10.x.x.x = eine Class A-Adresse

von 172.16.x.x
bis 172.31.x.x = 16 Class B-Adressen

192.168.x.x = 256 Class C-Adressen

Diese Adressen werden im Internet nicht vergeben und daher auch nicht geroutet - sie sind damit dort nicht sichtbar. Das bedeutet, dass sie für Firmennetze beliebig häufig eingesetzt werden können. Weitere Informationen finden sie im RFC 1918..."
_
*Zitat Ende*
Eventuell bringt dich das weiter.


----------



## Sinac (21. Oktober 2003)

Stimmt, is mir jetzt garnet aufgefallen


----------



## daDom (21. Oktober 2003)

Der Hauptrechenr sorgt für DHCP.
Beide stehen in meinem Zimmer.
Ich hab nur ISDN.

Kommt er auch so ins Internet, wenn ich auf beiden Rechnern eine feste IP festlege?

Muss ich dann immer noch in den Interneteinstellungen als Proxy meine IP eingeben?

Seine IP hab ich der Firewall(Zonealram) hinzugefügt.

[edit: ich hab auf beiden Rechnern jetzt ne feste IP. Als Standard gateway hab ich auf dem 2.rechner(Laptop) die IP des Hauptrechners angegeben.
Er kommt aber immer noch nicht ins Internet.]


----------



## Tim C. (21. Oktober 2003)

ICS am primären Rechner aktiviert und eingestellt ? Sorry zu ICS kann ich dir nicht wirklich viel sagen. Ich hatte ein paar mal Kontakt damit und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass es mehr Glück als Können ist, das Dingen ans Laufen zu bringen.
Andere Leute sehen das ganz anders, aber bei ICS spezifischen Dingen bin ich wohl der falsche Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Sinac (21. Oktober 2003)

1. Las das mit dem DHCP
2. Nimm ein richtiges Subnet und IP Adressen:
192.168.1.1 und 192.168.1.2  Subnet: 255.255.255.0
3. Trag den PC mit ICS bei dem anderen als Gateway in den TCP/IP Eigenschaften ein.
4. Läuft.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Tim C. (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *1. Las das mit dem DHCP
> 2. Nimm ein richtiges Subnet und IP Adressen:
> 192.168.1.1 und 192.168.1.2  Subnet: 255.255.255.0
> ...


3b. ICS starten nicht vergessen


----------



## Sinac (21. Oktober 2003)

Hehe, stimmt, aber hat er ja eigentlich schon =)


----------



## daDom (21. Oktober 2003)

Hab soweit alles gemacht, aber da kommt er noch immer nicht rein...

Muss ich denn in den Internetoptionen keinen Proxy angeben?


----------



## Tim C. (21. Oktober 2003)

An und für sich nicht, da du in dem Sinne keinen Proxy laufen hast und die Gateway Einstellung für generell alle TCP/IP Verbindungen eigentlich dafür sorgen sollte, dass das klappt.

Naja wie gesagt ICS ist sehr abenteuerlich. Wenns einmal läuft, rührt man am besten nichts mehr an, baut seine Rechner nie mehr ab und wieder auf und rührt die LAN Settings nie wieder an 

Wenn es nur ums surfen geht (also Operationen auf Port 80), würde ich zu irgendeinem kleinen freeware ProxyServer greifen.


----------



## Sinac (21. Oktober 2003)

Finden die Rechner sich denn im Netz bzw. können sich anpingen?


----------

